# Incandescent light bulb phase out begins Jan 1



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

The phase-out of 40w and 60w incandescent bulbs begins on Jan 1. Since I use a lot of those cheap 60's when installing lighting for home sales, etc., I'm wondering how long they'll continue to be on the shelves at HD. Any guesses based on past experience? The phase out on 100w already happened, but they're still around...so far.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I read an article recently about a company side-stepping the law with rough service bulbs.
More expensive than regular bulbs but less expensive than cfl's.

http://www.newcandescent.com/store/customer/


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I remember reading that HD believes they have stock that will last till June.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I remember reading that HD believes they have stock that will last till June.


The depot in my town has been out of them for the past year . Mermards still stocks them but I don't know for how long.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Stalk up!:thumbup:


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I have so many laying around at this point due to replacing them with CFL or LED.

They were selling Philips 60W Eq LED A19's at the mall here at xmas, 3 for $10. I picked up a bunch and now I'm 100% LED. They look great as well, no different than standard bulbs in terms of color.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Stalk up!:thumbup:


Stalk? or Stock?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the Leds and CFL's prices have fallen good in the last year. I won't miss them that's for sure. Since going to CFL and led our usage has dropped a fair bit as I'm good at leaving every light on in the house when I leave in the morning.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll still use incandescent for the home sales.

But if my math is correct, we should replace all the most used ones at home right away.

A couple scenarios at our 12 cents/kWh in Arlington, VA: (If your rate is higher, you get a quicker return...)

For ONE (1) 60 watt bulb left on 24/7 (all the time): 
24hrs x 30 days x 60watts = 43200 watt-hours = 43.2 kWh used/month
43.2 kwH x .12 (my cost of power) = $5.18/month....or around $63/year to power that bulb.

For a 13 watt equivalent, also left on 24/7:
(less than 22% of the power needed)
.22 x 43.2 = 9.504 kWh per month
9.504 x .12 = $1.14 cost / month or $13.68 /year to power that bulb

$63 vs. ~ $14 per year to power it.....makes sense to buy that $12 bulb.

--------

How about same scenario, but for ONE (1) 60 watt bulb that is used only 4 hours/day:

4 hrs x 30 days x 60 watts = 7200 watt-hours = 7.2 kWh in a month
7.2 kWh x .12 (my cost of power) = $0.86 / month..or $10.36/ year to power it.

...so it STILL makes sense to replace with a $12, 13 watt bulb. You get paid back in about one year, and it's gravy after that. (But don't break the bulbs!)

----
Guess I'm replacing our bulbs this week!


----------



## saynever (Jan 6, 2009)

What happens when you need to make a hot box on the job out of some rigid foam and a 100 rough service to heat your lunch or heat up some material?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The problem I have with the Compact Florescent is they don't last as long as advertised. I get tired of changing them, and swapped some fixtures back to incandescent. The led's aren't much better, just more expensive.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tgeb said:


> The problem I have with the Compact Florescent is they don't last as long as advertised. I get tired of changing them, and swapped some fixtures back to incandescent. The led's aren't much better, just more expensive.


Yup, I just read something about that. CFL's have shortened life the more they are turned off/on, so they're better for more "longer-term use. LED's are supposedly better for the quick on/off.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

CFLs are 25 cents a piece in Tacoma now.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Aren't CFL's supposed to be disposed of in a special manner, and if they break on carpet the carpet is supposed to be cut out?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Rio - no you don't need to cut the carpet out but yes they should supposedly be brought in to a place that accepts them due to the mercury in them - most people just throw them in the trash especially as you are liable to ingest more mercury from eating fish than is used in the bulb

One thing on shorter life - make sure you are not using a "lamp" version in a ceiling fan or where the bulb is upside down (outside light) - look for a little vent on the bulb - if it is right where the curly q is at it should be upright unless listed differntly


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

What is one suppose to use in ceiling fans with dimmers?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> What is one suppose to use in ceiling fans with dimmers?


LED. 

http://store.earthled.com/collections/led-lighting-for-ceiling-fans#.UsA93rRGeSo


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I stocked up months ago.......


B,


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> What is one suppose to use in ceiling fans with dimmers?


LEDs or dimmable CFLs. Problem with dimmable CFLs it they often end up with a buzz noise. We, Cali, have been here for the last year already as far as the incandescent obsolescence.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm slowly changing my bulbs out to LEDs...I never cared for the warm up time for the CFLs...maybe it was 'cause I bought cheap ones?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> I'll still use incandescent for the home sales.
> 
> But if my math is correct, we should replace all the most used ones at home right away.
> 
> ...


That sounds all well and good. However, we are being told they will have to raise our rates to make up for the lack of useage. What a great plan that is.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Al Gore put many people out of work over a piece of chit that won't last ..Just wait and watch ..It won't work!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Ace has some good deals on LEDs now through January. I picked up a couple "60 watt equivalent" Feit "Performance LEDs" for $10 each. They are multi-use (round top), dimmable, 800 lumens that use 9.8 watts. Color temp = 3000k ("soft white", good for a bathroom vanity, among other places). I would call it a somewhat "warm" tone light, but a bit whiter and brighter. FYI.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> That sounds all well and good. However, we are being told they will have to raise our rates to make up for the lack of useage. What a great plan that is.


It's the opposite in most places. Extra power over the baseline costs more per KWH. this is because the cheapest to run plants are used first - hydro, coal, etc. Also despite use of cfls and LEDs, our demand is going up, so any reduction helps reduce the need for expensive infastructure upgrades. When peak demands get reduced, the cost of electricity can go down. If rates are going up, it's for other reasons.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Golden view said:


> It's the opposite in most places. Extra power over the baseline costs more per KWH. this is because the cheapest to run plants are used first - hydro, coal, etc. Also despite use of cfls and LEDs, our demand is going up, so any reduction helps reduce the need for expensive infastructure upgrades. When peak demands get reduced, the cost of electricity can go down. If rates are going up, it's for other reasons.


That's how I understand it, too. Regardless, if rates are going up, all the more reason to lower one's usage if possible.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been using the Feit curly que's in my kitchen and hallway lights for about the last 5-years and they seem to be working okay. 
I stocked up on the 60 and 100 Watt A19 bulbs way ahead of time because I still like to use standard 60W in my outdoor carriage lamps, since they are full bright as soon as they are turned on also melt the snow and ice that accumulates on them during a storm. I use standard 50W halogen PAR38 bulbs in my outdoor IR floods for the same reasons.
I still like to use 100W A19's for the vapor tight fixtures in my shed since it's just as cold in there as it is outside.


----------



## bartstop (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't like CFL's at first because of the warm up time. I don't even notice it anymore. If anything my house is brighter since I've installed them. The only incandescents I have are where I have dimmers. I don't like the way CFL's dim.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn Democrats and their bullchit......oops back to P&R


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Irishslave said:


> Damn Democrats and their bullchit......oops back to P&R


:laughing::no:
Nice try, try lobbied for by the lighting industry, supported by both parties & signed by Bush...
http://blog.sls-construction.com/2013/incandescent-bulb-facts


----------

